# Radu Marian Sopranist (Male soprano)



## Maria Markova

*Radu Marian*
Sopranist 
The voice of Radu Marian is very beautiful, pure angelic voice!!! His have unique, extraordinary talent. His performances are very interesting because, he is always looking for the authentic interpretation. 
On the concerts of Radu Marian always attend charming atmosphere.

J.S. Bach/C.Gounod, Ave Maria: 




Albinoni, Bella e l'Alba: 




Iubi-Te-voi Doamne: 




Official website of Radu Marian Sopranist: http://www.radumarian.net


----------

